# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Τα ζευγάρια μου για φέτος: Καρδερίνες και Λούγαρα

## Nenkeren

Ζευγάρι νο 1 





Ζευγάρι νο 2



Ζευγάρι νο 3 



Ζευγάρι νο 4



Ζευγάρι νο 5



Καλη αναπαραγωγή σε όλους!

Υ.γ
Ζευγάρι νο 1 : Τα πουλιά δεν έχουν δαχτυλίδια πρέπει να εμπιστευτείτε το λόγο μου οτι είναι εκτροφής,αν ενοχλεί ας κατέβουν οι φώτο
Ζευγάρι νο 4 : Τα πουλία έχουν δαχτυλίδια αλλα είναι στο αριστερό πόδι και δεν μου έκαναν τη χάρη για μια καλή φωτογράφηση σήμερα θα υπάρξει update
Ζευγάρι νο 5 : Μόνο ο αρσενικός μου έκανε την χάρη να εμφανιστεί στην κάμερα σήμερα η θυληκια την είδε hummingbird...επίσης θα υπάρξει update.
Κανονικά θα υπήρχε και ζευγάρι νο 6 αλλα σήμερα έχασα το θυληκό του ενός ζευγαριού και ο αρσενικός είναι μόνος οσο κάνω μια δύσκολη προσπάθεια για την εύρεση κοπέλας αυτη τη περίοδο,αν δεν βρεθέι θα μου κάνει παρέα το κακό του κελάηδισμα όσο απολαμβάνει την βίλα του.

Καλό σας βράδυ!

----------


## Nenkeren

Εχει γίνει λάθος και το ζευγαρι 3 και 4 είναι το ίδιο παρακαλώ καποιος Mod να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου ωστέ να στείλω την σωστή φωτο γιατι πέρασα το χρόνο επεξεργασίας μεχρι να το δω.

----------


## jk21

Φιλιππε βαλε τις νεες φωτο και πες αν θα τις βαλουμε στο 3 ή στο 4 (αλλα το ιδιο ειναι οποια και να ειναι η σειρα .. ) 

Ευχομαι καλη αναπαραγωγη ! 

Την ευθυνη των δαχτυλιδιων την παιρνω πανω μου . Η διαχειριση ειναι υπευθυνη για τον ελεγχο και επειδη εχουμε ερθει σε προσωπικη επαφη και ξερω συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια για την προελευση των πουλιων και κυριως (αυτο κυριως ) γιατι ξερω με τι ατομο που εχει δειξει εμπρακτα το σεβασμο στα πουλακια που εχει , εχουμε να κανουμε , δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τα δαχτυλιδια που δεν υπαρχουν (σε οσα δεν υπαρχουν )

----------


## Efthimis98

Φίλιππε σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία να έχεις με πολλούς και γερούς νεοσσούς! Πολύ όμορφα πουλιά που σφύζουν από υγεία! 

Η φωτογραφία αντικαταστάθηκε, οπότε πλέον απεικονίζεται και το 4ο ζευγάρι.

----------


## Nenkeren

Και ένα βιντεάκι από το χώρο μου:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα και οργανωμένα και μέσα στα δέντρα, που μόνο καλό κάνει νομίζω στην ψυχολογία των πτηνών και την ασφάλεια που νιώθουν. Θύμισε μου όμως, έχεις πάρει κάποιο μέτρο ασφαλείας για τυχόν αρπαχτικά;

----------


## Nenkeren

> Πολύ όμορφα και οργανωμένα και μέσα στα δέντρα, που μόνο καλό κάνει νομίζω στην ψυχολογία των πτηνών και την ασφάλεια που νιώθουν. Θύμισε μου όμως, έχεις πάρει κάποιο μέτρο ασφαλείας για τυχόν αρπαχτικά;


Στο συγκεκριμένω θέμα χωλαίνω,θα μπορούσα να πω κλασσικές δικαιολογίες οτι δεν έχει κατέβει κάτι ποτέ,που όντως δεν έχει συμβέι αλλα μια φόρα γίνεται το κακο,απλώς πρέπει να γίνει μεγάλη κατασκευή για τις τις τριάδες αυτές και δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια μου ιδιέταιρα αν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στο τι και στο πώς ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε βοήθεια και θα φροντίσω να γίνει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαίρομαι που είσαι ειλικρινής. Σίγουρα όπως βλέπω και εγώ το μέρος είναι αρκετά καλά κρυμμένο από τα δέντρα και βρίσκεσαι και χαμηλά, ωστόσο όπως είπες το κακό συμβαίνει μία φορά και είναι αρκετό για να τινάξει στον αέρα προσπάθειες χρόνων. Είναι αρκετά στενός ο χώρος και το πλήθος των κλουβιών δε βοηθάει σε καμία περίπτωση. Αλλά κάποια λύση θα βρεθεί. Μέχρι τότε, το νου σου να φυλάς καραούλι.  :Big Grin:  Αλλά ως γνωστός απαισιόδοξος, η τρομάρα που θα πάρουν θα είναι αρκετή...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## peris

Φίλιππε καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα καλά αναπαραγωγή να έχεις με γερό πουλιά ...τέλεια οργανωμένα και πολύ όμορφα πουλιά συγχαρητήρια !!!!

----------


## jk21

Φιλιππε στο πανω μερος εχει εστω 10 ποντους περιθωριο απο την κορυφη ; σκεφτομαι ενα τελαρο (ορθογωνιο παραλληλεπιπεδο εννοω ) με την εσωτερικη πλαγια μερια ανοιχτη (γιατι δεν χωρα πλαγιως στον τοιχο ) οπως και την πισω (εκει θα λειπει μονο το πλεγμα, αφου υπαρχει ο τοιχος ) που θα κρεμετε απο πανω .Τα πηχακια εχω στο μυαλο που θα τα βρουμε .Επισης πλεγμα θα παρεις απ το γνωστο παιχνιδαδικο 1χ3  στα 5 ευρω πανω κατω (πρασινο λεπτο μεταλλικο ευκαμπτο  , σχεδον με 2 ποντους ματι ) 



Να πω οτι μου ηρθε σημερα το μεσημερι (κατι ειχαμε συζητησει αλλα μου ρθε  τελικα αμεσα ) ο εργενης του Φιλιππου ο οποιος θα μπει μετα απ καποια στοιχειωδη προσαρμογη στο νεο χωρο , με καποιο απο τα θηλυκα του πανω οροφου της μεγαλης κλουβας .Μαλλον με τη θηλυκια του Σταματη ,γιατι την Λαζαρινα την βλεπω να παιζει ηδη (και κεινος περισσοτερο μαζι της ) με τον αρσενικο που τις εχω μαζι .Το πουλακι θα βρεθει στο χωρο μου το διαστημα της αναπαραγωγης μεχρι να ξεπυρωσει και οσα πουλακια βγουν , θα ειναι του Φιλιππου (δεν μου το ζητησε ο Φιλιππος , δικια μου επιθυμια ειναι ) εκτος αν πραγματι ειναι αρκετα πρωτα ο Θεος , οποτε τα υπολοιπα (λιγοτερα απ οσα θα πανε στο Φιλιππο ) θα πανε σε μελη της παρεας .Αν το ζευγαρι δεν κανει πουλακια , για μενα ειναι δεδομενο οτι αν τα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια βγαλουν , ο Φιλιππος θα ειναι απο τις πρωτες μου επιλογες .Μια μικρη ιδεα των λογων που ειναι τετοια η επιλογη μου , ειναι αυτο που βλεπετε στο βιντεο. Ενα ποσοστο της αποφασης επισης οτι ειναι ενας νεος εκτροφεας που προσπαθησε να ξεκινησει σωστα με πουλια εκτροφης ξοδευοντας αρκετα χρηματα ! Ο κυριοτερος γιατι ξερω οτι δεν εχω ξοδεψει για την υγεια των δικων μου πουλιων , ουτε σε μικρο ποσοστο απο οσα εκεινος για τα δικα του , σεβομενος τη ζωη τους και επισκεπτομενος συχνα πτηνιατρο , κατι που θα ευχομουν να ειχαμε τη δυνατοτητα και να επιλεγαμε ολοι !

Συντομα θα δουμε τον νεο φτερωτο φιλο μου στο δικο μου χωρο  στα στιγμιοτυπα απ την εκτροφη μας και σε λιγο καιρο πιστευω ακομα και στο θεμα της αναπαραγωγης μου

----------


## ndlns

Πραγματικά, πολύ όμορφη και οργανωμένη η εκτροφή σου, αν και ο χώρος είναι περιορισμένος! Μπράβο! Κι έλεγα εγώ ότι δεν έχω χώρο... Για προστασία, αφού είναι και χαμηλά, μία τέντα θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα νομίζω. Δύσκολο να εντοπιστούν και να μπεί κάτι τόσο χαμηλά.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Υποτιμας τις πανεξυπνες καρακαξες , ειδικα οταν ειναι μαμαδες ή μπαμπαδες ... και αυτη την εποχη ειναι

----------


## Nenkeren

> Φιλιππε στο πανω μερος εχει εστω 10 ποντους περιθωριο απο την κορυφη


Πάνω κάτω υπάρχει χώρος αρκετός και στις δύο τριάδες.Έστω οτι ονομάζουμε τριαδα νο 2 την δευτερη που φαίνεται στο βίντεο.
Η δεύτερη τριάδα δεν έχει χώρο πλάγια της ενώ η πρώτη έχει.Να διευκρινίσω οτι τα κλουβιά είναι εκτεθειμένα μόνο στην πρόσοψη καθως πλάγια και απο πάνω είναι καλλυμένα με λευκό αδιάβροχο μουσαμα 
στην προσπάθειά μου να δώσω την αίσθηση ασφάλειας που δίνουν οι γνωστές πλέον κλειστές κλούβες και για να το προφυλάξω απο βροχή και αέρα.




> Το πουλακι θα βρεθει στο χωρο μου το διαστημα της αναπαραγωγης μεχρι να ξεπυρωσει


Το πουλάκι είναι πλέον μέλος της οικογένειας σας και δεν χρειάζεται να επιστραφεί όσο για τα πουλάκια που είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα έρθουν έχουμε καιρό,ελπίζω να βρεθούν αρκετά παιδιά με όρεξη και 
αγάπη να μοιραστούν!




> Συντομα θα δουμε τον νεο φτερωτο φιλο μου στο δικο μου χωρο στα στιγμιοτυπα απ την εκτροφη μας και σε λιγο καιρο πιστευω ακομα και στο θεμα της αναπαραγωγης μου


Γι αυτό ίσως ανυπομονώ περισσότερο απ'οτι για τα πουλάκια που έχω εδώ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Φιλιππε το πουλακι , υγεια να εχει , θα γυρισει στην εκτροφη σου , ειδικα αν εχει αποδειχθει κιολας καλος πατερας !  εχω ελαχιστο χωρο οπως ειδες που αντε να αντεξει ενα απο τα μικρα που θα βγαλω απο αλλο ζευγαρι , στη δικια του θεση . Τα καναρινια δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μειωθουν περισσοτερο και αν θα γινει , θα ειναι χωρις αντικατασταση .Σε ευχαριστω παντως ! ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειτε σε εμψυχα ειτε σε αψυχα , εχεις να συμβαλλεις και συ στην πορεια στην διαδοση της πραγματικης εκτροφης και αν κατι θα πρεπει απο τωρα να σε προβληματιζει , ειναι  σε μια καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο , το μελλον των μικρων .Εχεις σιγουρα τις ευχες ολονων μας , αυτο το θεμα να γεμισει σελιδες με χρωματα που σταδιακα απ φθινοπωρο θα παιρνουν << κοκκινες >> αποχρωσεις !

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη και Φίλιππε συγχαρητήρια για τις προσπάθειες σας και το ήθος σας. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και αναμενουνε πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό...

----------


## Nenkeren

Μη με κράξετε για τη φωλιά στα λούγαρα την είχα βάλει δοκιμάστικα γιατι μου είχε φανεί οτι προχώρησαν αλλα ήταν false alarm...την εβγαλα γιατι έκαναν το κλουβί χάλια όυτως η άλλος.

Και μία ερώτηση μιας και ανέφερα τη φωλιά,σας φαίνεται οκ το σημείο?Γιατι εκεί σκέφτομαι να βάλω τις φωλιές γενικα.

----------


## jk21

Φιλιππε και γω βαζω φωλιες δοκιμαστικα , οχι για να τις χτισουν αλλα να δω ποσο της δινουν σημασια , αν κουρνιαζουν το βραδυ εκει (αλλαζω θεσεις αναλογα μεχρι να δω που κουρνιαζουν κοντα της )  κλπ

Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι να βρισκεται καπου που να την χτυπα ο πρωινος ηλιος .Να βλεπει προς ανατολη .Δεν ειναι νομος .Οπου θελουν θα την κανουν στο τελος ...

----------


## Nenkeren

Updates!!!!!!!!

Τα λούγαρα στα 3 αυγά!



Και δύο ζευγάρια μου απο τις καρδερίνες ξεκίνησαν φωλίτσες σήμερα.

----------


## MacGyver

Φίλιππε, σχετικά με την προστασία μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις τις κλούβες σου σε ραφιέρα και να ντύσεις με πλέγμα τα πλαϊνά. Οι προσόψεις μπορούν να είναι με τελάρο (κορνίζα) και να ανοίγουν προς τα πάνω. 

Για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες... σκόρδα, πολλά σκόρδα

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα Φίλιππε! Προσεγμένα, οργανωμένα, καθαρά και υγιέστατα τα πουλάκια. Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα αυγουλάκια από τα λούγαρα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## IscarioTis

Πολυ ομορφα ολα μπραβο να τα χαιρεσαι και με το καλο πολλα πολλα μικρα

----------


## jk21

> και δύο ζευγάρια μου απο τις καρδερίνες ξεκίνησαν φωλίτσες σήμερα.



η Ανασταση πλησιαζει , οι φωλιτσες ερχονται !!! Καλογεμιστες !

----------


## Nenkeren

Μωρε φοβούνται τα παλικαρια?!

----------


## Nenkeren

Οσο στοργικός και γλυκός φαινεται εδώ άλλο τόσο δολιος και κακός είναι στην πραγματικότητα!Έσπασε ένα αυγο και γενικά ενοχλεί σε μεγάλο βαθμο τη φωλια,εχε χάρη που όταν τον χωρίζω η λουγαρίνα μου παρατάει τα αυγά αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν εκει...Στις καρδερίνες σήμερα φάνηκε εντελώς ολοκληρωμένη η μια φωλια και τα άλλα ζευγάρια ψευτοπαίζουν με νήματα γενικώς!

----------


## Nenkeren

Σήμερα έιχε μαζεμα ταραξάκου το πρόγραμα και ώρα για βοσκή!Τα λούγαρα είχαν άσπορα τελικα και τ'αφαίρεσα!







Και είχα και ένα φιλαράκι να μου κάνει παρέα όσο μάζευα ταραξακο!

----------


## Nenkeren

First egg 2k17!!!!



Και οι φωλίτσες εδω κι εκει ετοιμάζονται  :Happy:  Καλημέρα !

----------


## Nenkeren

Update: 

Oπως είπα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα είχα άσπορα αυγά απο τα λούγαρα οπότε αφαίρεσα φωλιά και δειλα δειλά έχουμε δημιουργία καινούργιας.

Επίσης όπως είδατε στις φώτο στις 18 είχα πρώτο αυγό απο ένα ζευγάρι στις 19 είχαν παύση και κατα τη διαρκεια της 19ης μέρας ο αρσενικός εβγαλε το υλικό που είχε φτιαξει το θυληκό στην τσοχα και εβγαλε την τσόχα 3-4 φορές απο τη φωλια και κάθε φορά άφηνε άθικτο το αυγο στο ψαθάκι.Αποφάσισα να ράψω την τσοχα και ν αλλάξω το αυγό με ψεύτικο και στην τελική το θυληκο έχτισε φωλιά απο γύρω του.Σήμερα είχα αυγό στον πάτο του κλουβιού σπασμένο ίσα ίσα να είναι άχρηστο,που σημαίνει οτι γεννήθηκε απο το κλαδι και δεν μεταφέρθηκε απο τη φωλια.

Οι κινήσεις μου ήταν να βάλω δεύτερη φωλιά μήπως έχουν πρόβλημα αποδοχής της υπάρχουσας αλλα δεν έκαναν κάποια κίνηση στην καινούργια.Επίσης το απόγευμα έβαλα πετσέτες κατα απο τα 2 κλαδιά κατα μήκος τους και ένα πετσετκάκι κατω απο τη φωλια να καλύπτει την περίμετρο σε περίπτωση που έχουμε αντίστοιχη γέννα,όμως τα πουλιά φρίκαραν με τις πετσέτες παααααρα πολυ και τις αφαίρεσα άμεσα.Σκέφτηκα οτι θα έπρεπε να είναι κάποιο υλικό που έχουν συνηθίσει να βλέπουν και αποφάσισα οτι θα είναι το βαμβάκι μιάς και έχουν καταστρέψει τοοοσο υλικο που όλο μπαμπάκι έχουν στον πάτο παρότι καθαρίζω σχεδόν συνέχεια.

Οπότε πήρα λευκοπλαστ το έκοψα στο μήκος των κλαδίων και κόλλησα κομμάτια βαμβάκι και το έβαλα κατω απο τα κλαδια και τα πουλιά το αποδέχτηκαν σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτε,ακριβώς το ίδιο έκανα και για την περίμετρο της φωλιάς απο κάτω με τη διαφορά οτι ηταν απλώς ένα τετράγωνο κομμάτι βαμβακι χωρίς λευκοπλαστ.

Αλλο ένα ζευγάρι φτιαχνει και χαλάει φωλια και άλλο ένα είναι έτοιμ γι αυγο αύριο με ολοκληρωμένη φωλιά και τη γνωστή αδιαθεσία της προηγούμενης μέρας της θυληκιάς.

Αυτά τα νέα μου,καλό μας ξημέρωμα!

----------


## Nenkeren

Αυγό στον πάτο και για το άλλο ζευγάρι,ενώ το ζευγάρι στο οποίο έστρωσα βαμβακι δέν έκανε τιποτα...Τί να πω?!Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη με τα ιθαγενή!

----------


## kostas salonika

Μια από τα ίδια...κάτι γίνετε...από την αρχή δεν μου άρεσε το τόσο νωρίς που ξεκινήσανε τα πουλιά ...ακόμα δεν είναι η ώρα τους...έχουν μπαιρδευτη από των καιρό 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Αν είχαμε ομαλό καιρό θα ήταν ονειρεμένη αρχή...Δεν πειράζει ας ελπίσουμε ο επόμενος μήνας να είναι βατός!

----------


## kostas salonika

Εδώ να φανταστείς Θεσσαλονίκη είχαμε εχθές 8 βαθμούς αν και τα πουλιά είναι μέσα πάλη η θερμοκρασία πέφτει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Συνεχιζουμε με αυγα στον πατο.........

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι με αυγά στον πάτο απο 3 ζευγάρια,κατάφερα και μάζεψα αυγα βάζοντας πριονίδι τώρα μια κανάρα έχει το δυσκολο έργο να κλώθει 6 αύγα απο 3 διαφορετικά ζευγάρια,δυστυχώς οπως καταλαβαίνετε θα πρέπει να θεωρηθούν αυτα τα πουλάκια αδέρφια (αν είναι ένσπορα).

Καλή συνεχεια σε ολους εγώ συνεχίζω το ψάρεμα!

----------


## johnrider

Οταν με το καλο σου βγουν όλα δεχόμαστε και ανταλλαγές.

----------


## Nenkeren

> Οταν με το καλο σου βγουν όλα δεχόμαστε και ανταλλαγές.


Εννοείται αυτό!

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλή αρχή σήμερα,ένα αυγό σε φωλιά επιτέλους,το δεύτερο του έτους που μπαίνει στη θέση του και μάζεψα άλλα δύο απο τά'αλλα ζευγάρια.Το θέμα είναι το το αυγό που έγινε σε φωλιά έγινε σε άστρωτη φωλια (έχει μόνο τσόχα-τουλαχιστον) και το συγκεκριμένο θηλυκο έκανε 2 αυγά τα οποία ψάρεψα μετά παύση 2 ημερών και σήμερα άλλο ένα κανονικά στη φωλιά.

Πήρα ελπίδες οτι όλα θα στρώσουν σιγά σιγά και ρίχνω μεγάλη ευθύνη στον καιρό σε συνδυασμο με την απειρία των πουλιών καθως τα πουλιά ειναι του 16.

Ήμουν φουλ ανυπομονος και έκανα ωοσκόπηση στ' αυγά που κλώθει η κανάρα και 3 απο τα 6 είναι ένσπορα,οπότε πιστεύω κατι αντίστοιχο ισχύει και για τ'αλλα θα γίνει ένα τελευταίο τσεκ μετα την επιστροφή μου απο το τριήμερο που θα πάω καλαμάτα στο εξοχικό μου.

Θα βάλω τον πατέρα μου να κάνει τον ψαρά γι αυτές τις μέρες με αγχώνει πάάάάάάρα πολυ ν'αφήσω τα πουλιά ειδικά αυτή την εποχη αλλα έχω ανάγκη αυτό το τριήμερο και θα ευχαριστηθώ άγριες καρδερίνες η τρυκοπούλες όπως τις λένε στο χωρiό μου!

----------


## kostas salonika

Πιστεύω ότι τα ζευγαρια από εδώ και πέρα θα πάρουν μπροστά με χίλια ....ο καιρός είχε πολλές αλλαγές ....να πάνα όλα καλα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Ο φαδερ ψαρευει αυγα ακομη αυριο γυρναω πειραια για καταμετρηση και σας ενημερωνω...κατα τ αλλα περναω ομορφα στο χωριο με ακουσματα απ ολα τ αγαπημενα μας ιθαγενη και πολλες βολτες!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλημέρα!

Οι κανάρες μου με 7 αυγά έκαστη αφου ο πατέρας μου μαζεψε 12 αυγά απο 4 ζευγάρια,τα μαχήμια μου όπως τις αποκαλώ  :: ...



H λουγαρίνα μου σε νέες περιπέτειες!



Καινούρια φωλιά απο ζευγάρι του "πάτου"......για να δούμε θα βάλουν καλάθι αυτη τη φορα....



Και άλλη μια καρδερίνα του "πάτου" συμορφώθηκε και τα κάνει στη θέση τους απλα αποφάσισε να μην φτιάξει φωλιά και να τα κάνει απευθείας στην τσόχα....να πώ όχι?! Ευχάριστω θα πω που τα κάνει εκεί που πρέπει και θα κάνω το σταυρό μου για μια καλή συνέχεια!





Και τέλος στο ζευγάρι που έχει αυτή τη φωλίτσα είχα σπασμένο αυγό στον πάτο σήμερα μιάς και υπέθεσα οτι δεν θα κάνει άλλο γιατι νόμιζα οτι είχε κάνει 5 όσο έλειπα,οπότε η έκανε 6ο η 5ο και δεν μέτρησα σωστά όπως και να 'χει κι άλλο αυγό στον βρόντο και πλέον μετράω πάνω απο 10 χαμένα αυγά....



Επίσης η 6άδα που μπήκε πριν μια βδομάδα στην κανάρα είναι φουλ βατεμένα,τώρα εκείνη επωάζει και ένα εβδομο το οποίο όταν βγεί θα το αναλάβω εγώ και αυτό γιατι ο πατέρας μου βιάστηκε και έβαλε αυγά στις κανάρες χωρίς να ξέρει και ακριβώς τι κάνει...δεν πειράζει εγώ είμαι χαρούμενος που γύρισα και όλα είναι υγιή και που ο ίδιος έκανε οτι μπορούσε και στην τελική μάζεψε πολά αυγά επιτυχώς και ήταν τα πετούμενα μου όλα χαρούμενα...Μέχρι που τάιζε καθημερινά οπως εγώ <3

Κουράγιο σε όλους,όλα θα πάνε καλύτερα !!

----------


## adreas

Με   λίγα  λόγια  πές  μου το  όνομα  και  το  επίθετο  του  πατέρα  σου  να  τον  γράψω  στο  σύλλογο  σαν  επίτιμο  μέλος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Φυσικά  σε πειράζω  άξιος   ο  πατέρα  σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## adreas

Βάζετε  στα  πουλιά  μπάνιο ημιώριμους  σπόρους   ότι  βασικά  τα κάνει  και  ξεχνιούνται  τα  ξεστρεσάρει    για καλύτερα  αποτελέσματα

----------


## Nenkeren

> Βάζετε στα πουλιά μπάνιο ημιώριμους σπόρους ότι βασικά τα κάνει και ξεχνιούνται τα ξεστρεσάρει για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα


Μπανιο καθε μερα,ημιώριμο όποτε έχω  :Happy:

----------


## Nenkeren

Μάλλον ετοιμάζεται για να το κάνει εκεί που πρέπει υπο το άγρυπνο βλέμα του σκληρου άντρα.....



Και μια φώτο του ανοιξιάτικου μπαλκονιού μου!

----------


## Nenkeren

4 τα αυγά στη θηλυκη καρδερίνα με την άσρωτη φωλιά όμως έχει βιδώσει για τα κάλα!





Τρίτο αυγό για τη λουγαρίνα μου!



Και ψάρεμα άλλων δύο αυγών απο ακόμη δύο ζευγάρια,τελικα το θηλυκο με την ετοιμη (ασπρη) φωλια δεν προτίμησε να το κάνει εκεί αλλα απο το κλαδί.Πραγματικα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω γι'αυτο,έχω βάλει ψευτικα αυγά στις φωλιές μήπως συνεχίσουν μέσα.3 κανάρες δεν λένε να προχωρήσουν σε φωλιές και έχω αγχωθεί πολυ,γιατι είναι βατεμένα τ αυγά σίγουρα και δεν έχω εναλλακτική!

----------


## jk21

Φιλιππε αν δεν εχεις βαλει σε αυτες χωρις φωλια , βαλε βαση στη φωλια εκτος απο αυγο , αν και μαλλον το εχεις ηδη κανει 


Υπομονη ...

----------


## Nenkeren

Το εχω κανει.....δεν λενε να στρωσουν....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Update:

5 αυγά η καρδερινα
4 αυγά η λουγαρίνα
Τα λαυράκια τέλος δεν ψαρέψαμε άλλα αυγά για σήμερα! Ολα κυλούν ομαλώς και περιμένω απο μέρα σε μέρα να σκάσουν τα καρδερινάκια στην μια τιμπράντο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό να πάνε όλα Φίλιππε. Περιμένουμε νέα τους! 

ΥΓ: Τα μπαλκόνι σου έγινε άκρως ανοιξιάτικο! Η γκαζάνια είναι πανέμορφη.

----------


## jk21

Προσθεσε και δυο ενσπορα καρδερινισια στην γκρι τιμπραντινα μου μαζι με τα 4 δικα της που δεν εχουν δειξει κατι σαφες ακομα στην ωοσκοπηση που εκανα νωριτερα . Για τα μελη , να πω οτι τα ειχαμε βαλει 1 μερα νωριτερα απ την επιστροφη των δικων μου 4 καναρινισιων αυγων

----------


## Nenkeren

> Προσθεσε και δυο ενσπορα καρδερινισια στην γκρι τιμπραντινα


Τέλεια τέλεια!!!Λές να πέσει μάδημα στο μέλλον??  ::

----------


## Nenkeren

*ειμαστε μικρα , ειμαστε παλαβα* !!



5 αυγά τελικά η λουγαρινα δεν προβλέπω αλλα...και η θηλυκη καρδερίνα μου στα 5 αυγα βιδωμενη και απτοητη,τερμα το ψαρεμα προς το παρον.Καλη συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## peris

Πανέμορφα να σου ζήσουν Φίλιππε  ::  ::  ::  είναι για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας οι νεοσσοί  καλοκλάροτα !!!!!

----------


## Nenkeren

5 καρδερινάκια στην μια κανάρα όλα υγιή και ταίζονται κανονικά.Άλλα 2 έσκασαν στην άλλη τα οποία επίσης ταίζονται κανονικά.5 αυγά ένσπορα στη λουγαρίνα και μου έσπασε το ένα κατα την ωοσκόπηση  :sad:  ... Τα 5 αυγά της καρδερίνας δεν δείχνουν ακόμη αν και θεωρώ οτι θα είναι ένσπορα καθώς έχω πάρει απο αυτο το ζευγάρι αυγά τα οποία είναι στις κανάρες και είναι ένσπορα.

Περιμένω να δώ αν οι κανάρες μου θα προχωρήσουν για τ'αυγα που είναι στην άκρη και περιμένουν θετη μητέρα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nenkeren

Κι ένα βίντεο απο τη στιγμή της εκκόλαψης ήμουν βιαστίκός βέβαια και δεν φαίνεται όλη η διαδικασία αλλα δεν ήθελα να ενοχλώ!

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωπ να το να το ερχεται!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Να σου ζήσουνε και με το καλό στο κλαρί. Δεν πήγε άδικα τόσος κόπος και τόσο "ψάρεμα".

----------


## Nenkeren

Ελπίζω ποτε ξανα ψαρεμα!Αλλα ναι δεν πήγε τσάμπα ευτυχως,ευχαριστω για τις ευχες!

----------


## Efthimis98

Φίλιππε τι αλχημείες έχεις κάνει βρε. Αλλάζεις αυγά από εδώ, τα πας αλλού, και το καταπληκτικό; Είναι όλα επιτυχημένα! Εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι με πολλούς και υγιείς απογόνους!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ndlns

Να σου ζήσουν, και στα (αψάρευτα) ταίρια τους... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Ευθύμη με το καλό στο κλαρί! Σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις δακτυλιδάκια?

----------


## Nenkeren

> Ευθύμη με το καλό στο κλαρί! Σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις δακτυλιδάκια?


100% Δαχτυλίδια! Σας ευχαριστω για τις ευχες παρεακι!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ωραίες εικόνες. Με το καλό η συνέχεια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα, Νώντα μακάρι να είχα τα πουλιά του Φίλιππου.  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## jk21

Καλοκλαρωτα ολα Φιλιππε !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλό και στο κλαρι!

----------


## stefos

Εύχομαι γρήγορα- γρήγορα στα κλαδάκια !

----------


## MacGyver

> 100% Δαχτυλίδια! Σας ευχαριστω για τις ευχες παρεακι!


Δακτυλίδια ναι, προσοχή όμως... Δυστυχώς φέτος έχασα πουλάκι που του πέρασα δακτυλίδι και η μάνα του δεν είχε. Χρησιμοποίησα λευκοπλάστ για να καλύψω το έντονο χρώμα του και στην προσπάθησε της να του το βγάλει οι υφασμάτινες ίνες του λευκοπλάστ μπήκαν στο ποδαράκι του. Το πρόβλημα μεγάλωσε γιατί σφήνωσε το δακτυλίδι στο πρησμένο ποδαράκι του και δεν είχα το ειδικό ψαλίδι να το αφαιρέσω. Αυτά έγιναν Μ. Σάββατο απόγεμα και Κυριακή του Πάσχα και δεν ζήτησα βοήθεια γιατί υπέθεσα ότι δεν θα έβρισκα ανταπόκριση. Τελικά, ίσως ήταν καλύτερα που δεν άντεξε το πουλάκι.

Σε άλλα μικρά έβαλα δακτυλιδάκια χωρίς κάλυψη και ήταν μια χαρά (επίσης η μάνα δεν είχε δακτυλιδάκι, δικά μου περσινά πουλάκια και τα δύο θηλυκά). Απλά δεν καθάριζε τόσο σχολαστικά τη φωλιά μετά, δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζονται.

----------


## Nenkeren

Θα δώσω μεγάλη προσοχή στην αποδοχή των δαχτυλιδιών σίγουρα και ευχαριστω για την επισήμανση,ευτυχώς έχω μόνο ένα αδαχτυλίδωτο θηλυκό,αλλα και πάλι μπορει ένα δαχυλιδωμένο να είναι περίεργο με τα δαχτυλίδια....οπότε ναι πολύ προσοχή αλλα δεν θέλω να αφήσω πουλάκι χωρίς ταυτότητα είναι κρίμα τόσος κόπος και μετά να υπάρχει δυσπιστία όσον αφορά την προέλευση δικών μου καρδερίνων εκτροφής,εδώ υπάρχει δυσπιστία και για τα δαχτυλιδωμένα ακόμη και καλώς υπάρχει απο κάποιους για κάποιους!  :Happy:  
E...o γνωστός χώρος της καρδερίνας που όλοι αγαπάμε να μισούμε!

----------


## kostas salonika

Προσοχή...3 μικρά φέτος από τα δαχτυλίδια..2 φορές τα πέταξε από την φωλιά ...την 2 τα δέχτηκε για 1 μέρα..την 1η τα πρόλαβα την 2η όχι ....και ετσυ απόφασησα στο 1 πουλάκι αδερφάκι να μην βάλω....το συγκεκριμένο δεν ήταν τέλειος καλά καλή μείνω αλλά και τα αλλά που ήταν το ίδιο πράγμα...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Μεγαλώνουμε!



Στην καρδερίνα ένα σπασμένο αυγό (με νεοσσό μεσα και τα υπόλοιπα αυγά βατεμένα κανονικα)και δεν ξέρω τον υπαίτιο,η λουγαρίνα συνεχίζει με 4 αυγα δυναμικα,η άλλη κανάρα και αυτή με 5 μικρά καρδερινάκια να έρχονται ετεροχρονισμένα και το τελευταίο εξ'αυτών με μαύρη τελεία.Επειδή η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη 2 απο τα 5 τα βοηθάω με κρέμα και καταλαβαίνω οτι αν δεν τα ταίζα δεν θα ταιζόντουσαν απο τη μητέρα καθώς όποτε κάνω έλεγχο τα άλλα είναι φουλ ταισμένα εν αντιθέση με αυτά που είναι φουλ ατάιστα.
Για το μικρό με τη μαύρη τελεία φτιάχνω κρέμα με νερό στο οποίο έχω διαλύσει ριγανέλαιο στο οποίο επίσης ρίχνω ζωμό απο ταραξάκο.

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Update:

5 μεγάλα καρδερινάκια και ένα ετεροχρονισμένο που ταίζεται απο μένα καθώς επίσης το βάζω πάνω στ'άλλα όταν μένει στον πάτο  :sad: 




Φωλιά 2

Μια απ' τα ίδια η διαφορά είναι εμφανής  :sad: 



H Λουγαρίνα συνεχίζει δυναμικά,το ίδιο και η καρδερίνα απο 4 αυγα η καθεμία και το καλό είναι οτι δεν είχαμε άλλο ατύχημα στο ζευγάρι με τις καρδερίνες που έχον τ΄αυγά.Άλλα δύο ζευγάρια ετοιμάζουν φωλιά πάλι και στο τέταρτο ζευγάρι το αρσενικό ανέβασε κοκκίδια και είναι σε θεραπεία,ήταν πολύ άσχημα πρίν 3 μέρες τώρα δείχνει πολύ πολύ καλύτερα.

Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## kostas salonika

Να τα δεις σύντομα στο κλαρί σου εύχομαι ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Καλη συνεχεια .. καλοκλαρωτα συντομα  !!

HelloWorld

----------


## Nenkeren

Πρωινες εκπληξεις!!ενα αυγο ηταν στον πατο με νεκρο νεοσσο σε προχωρημενη αναπτυξη.και τα καλυτερα νεα ολων ειναι οτι οταν εβαλα αυγοτροφη και σκουληκι εφαγε και ταισε αμεσα μπροστα μου  :Happy: )))))) καλημερααα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπράβο σου ρε Φιλιππε! Με το καλο να δεις ολα σου τα μικρά να κλαρωνουν!

----------


## MacGyver

Φίλιππε αυτά είναι λουγαράκια ή καρδερινάκια? Με το καλό στο κλαρί όλα τους!

----------


## Nenkeren

Καρδερινακια,τα λουγαρακια απο μερα σε μερα κι αυτα!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Η εξέλιξη των μικρών στις κανάρες....





Τα μικρά μικρά τα βρίσκω το 80 % των φορών που ελέγω ταισμένα οπότε δεν ενοχλώ περισσότερο.Κάτι ιδέταιρο που παρατήρησα είναι οτι οι κανάρες ταίζουν μαζί τις φωλιές κάποιες φορές και ανταλλάσουν μεταξύ τους φαγητό σαν ζευγάρι.Θεωρώ οτι αυτό συμβαίνει για τους προφανείς λόγους οτι όντως έχουν μπερδευτεί και νιώθουν σαν ζευγάρι και λόγω των ορμονών δρούν έτσι.Πάντως είναι καταπληκτικές μάνες τα πουλιά τα πρήζουν στο φαγητό πραγματικά.

Το ζευγάρι με τις καρδερίνες που έχουν τους νεοσσους συνεχίζει κανονικά και την έχω δεί πολλές φορές μες τη μέρα να τα ταίζει και συγκεκριμένα την ταίζει ο αρσενικός και ταίζει κι εκείνη τα μικρά με τη σειρά της,είναι η πρώτη φορα που μπορώ και παρακολουθω τις καρδερίνες μου σε δράση μιας και το παράθυρο είναι διπλά στα κλουβιά και είναι υπέροχο συναίσθημα.

----------


## Nenkeren

Zωντανά και ταισμένα!

----------


## Nenkeren

Παιδια υπάρχουν 3 ψαρεμένα αυγά άν καποιος έχει κανάρα διαθέσιμη και θέλει να βοηθήσει ας με ενημερώσει  :winky:  90% βατεμενα!

----------


## Nenkeren

Το πρώτο λουγαράκι της ζωής μου!  :Big Grin:  Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα ταιστεί κανονικά αλλιώς θα το αναλάβω εγώ μαζί και τ αδέλφια του αλλα μακάρι να μην χρειαστεί.

----------


## jk21

Καλοκλαρωτο και αυτο και τα αδερφακια που θα ερθουν !

----------


## Nenkeren

Παιδιά μια ωρίτσα έμεινε ζωντανο το βρήκα στον πάτο χτυπημένο στο κεφάλι σίγουρα απο τον αρσενικο...κριμα πραγματικα...αλλα δύο ειναι να βγούν το τέταρτο είναι νεκρο στο αυγό το έχω αφήσει μόνο για να μην διαταράξω τη φωλιά.

----------


## jk21

Φιλιππε *αν* πραγματι ηταν το αρσενικο , το χωριζεις και βλεπεις τι θα γινει με τα αλλα , ομως διπλα στη θηλυκια , για να μην τα αφησει .Αν εχει την ιδια τυχη και το δευτερο (πρεπει να εισαι διπλα τις πρωτες ωρες μη το προλαβεις ) τοτε το αλλο πρεπει να παει σε θετο γονιο .Αν παλι δεν θες να ρισκαρεις , ειτε υπαρχει φιλος που εχει θηλυκια με αυγα ετοιμα να ανοιξουν και κεινα , ειτε χωρις αλλη εναλλακτικη τα φερνεις τα αυγα να τα βαλουμε στην καναρα με το μικρο καρδερινακι σου (που ομως θα ναι λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο τα λουγαρακια αν βγουν )

----------


## kostaskirki

Φίλιππα αν παίρνει η ζευγαρωστρα χώρισμα βάλε το σήμερα κιόλας 
Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται ετσι τα μικρά! Από εκεί και πέρα βλέποντας και κάνοντας...

----------


## Nenkeren

> ομως διπλα στη θηλυκια , για να μην τα αφησει


Δημήτρη έκανα αυτο που είχαμε συζητήσει και πριν λιγο καιρο δηλαδη το χώρισμα να εφαπτεται της φωλιάς αλλα και πάλι την παρατάει το θηλυκο,τώρα θα είμαι σε επιφυλακή και θα σηκωθω το ξημέρωμα  αυριο για το επόμενο να δω τι θα γίνει,είναι το πιο σίγουρο οτι ειναι το αρσενικό γιατι δείχνει να έχει περίεργο χαρακτήρα τώρα δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.

Υπήρχαν και φορές που σηκωνόταν το θηλυκό και αυτός έκλωθε αλλα υπήρξε και η φορά που μου έσπασε αυγό αλλα και οι φορές που χάλαγε τη φωλιά,επίσης είχε πολύ επιθετική συμπεριφορά προς το θηλυκό όταν ήταν πυρωμένος και την τσίμπαγε και την κυνήγαγε πολύ απότομα,ουσιαστικά δεν της κελάηδαγε ποτέ παρα την υποχρέωνε να ζευγαρώσει.Βέβαια αυτή κόβει φλέβα για κείνον οπότε είνια δύσκολα τα πράγματα μαλλον πρέπει να γίνω λουγαρομπαμπάς με την έννοια της λέξης!




> Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται ετσι τα μικρά


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα όλη μου η μέρα σκοτείνιασε απο το συμβάν και σίγουρα δεν είναι κατι που θέλω να συμβαίνει,δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα ιθαγενή και το ήξερα θέλουν γερό στομάχι αλλα απο την άλλη δεν θα αφήσω τα πράγματα στην τύχη τους τα άλλα δύο λούγαρα σκοπεύω να κλαρώσουν με οποιοδήποτε κόστος,είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα τα καταφέρω με το τάισμα ακόμη και απο την πρώτη μέρα.

----------


## jk21

Ναι Φιλιππε για αυτο σου ειπα  να τον εχεις κοντα της  ....  Απο οτι καταλαβαινω απο τα λογια σου δοκιμασες τελικα να τον χωρισεις αλλα ανεπιτυχως ... Οποτε πρεπει να εισαι απο το πρωι εκει να δεις τι θα γινει και για οτι εκτακτο τηλεφωνιομαστε

----------


## Nenkeren

> Απο οτι καταλαβαινω απο τα λογια σου δοκιμασες τελικα


Το δοκίμασα και σήμερα ανεπιτυχώς 3 φορές.Κάνω όπως είπαμε απο το πρωί και επικοινωνούμε.

----------


## MacGyver

> Παιδια υπάρχουν 3 ψαρεμένα αυγά άν καποιος έχει κανάρα διαθέσιμη και θέλει να βοηθήσει ας με ενημερώσει  90% βατεμενα!


Φίλιππε ίσως μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Αν θες στειλε μου π.μ. να ανταλλαξουμε τηλ.

----------


## IscarioTis

Φιλιππε μακαρι ν μπορουσα να βοηθησω 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Φίλιππε καλή συνέχεια! Οι αναποδιές που είχες μέχρι στιγμής είναι πολύ λίγες σε σύγκριση με άλλα μέλη. Ελπίζω να εκμηδενιστούν και όλα να πάνε καλά στη συνέχεια. Πάντως τελικά το χόμπι του... ψαρέματος δεν το κόβεις.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nenkeren

Ψαρας απο κουνια Ευθυμη...ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες...μπορει συγκριτικα να μην ειχα τοσες αναποδιες στην αναπαραγωγη αλλα ειχα πολλες απωλεις πριν φτασουμε εδω δυστυχως.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Σήμερινο update :Τα 3 καρδερινάκια στο ζευγάρι με τις καρδερίνες μου είναι μια χαρά και μεγαλώνουν γοργα!Τα μικρά στις κανάρες όπως είναι λογικό πάνε μια χαρά επίσης.Και το σημερινό λουγαράκι το έσωσα στο τσάκ με μια γρατζουνιά στο κεφάλι το τάισα 4-5 φορές μέχρι να βρεί την ησυχία του στην κανάρα του κάτω ορόφου του jk21 απ όπου αναμένουμε τα αυριανά νέα για ασφαλή συμπεράσματα ώς προς το τάισμα του και το μέλλον του.Λόγικα και το τελευταίο που θα βγεί αύριο θα καταλήξει εκεί αν όλα πάνε καλα.

----------


## jk21

Λιγο πριν νυχτωσει , το λουγαρακι ειναι ζωηροτατο σηκωνοντας με πολυ δυναμη το κεφαλι ! το καρδερινακι του Φιλιππου  στον πανω οροφο στη γκρι καναρα ηταν και παλι με φουλ γεματο προλοβο , περισσοτερο απο οσο ειδες το μεσημερι Φιλιππε !

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ χαίρομαι για εσάς παιδιά. Συνεργάζεστε υπέροχα και από ότι φαίνεται αποδίδει καρπούς η μέθοδος αυτή. Α ρε Δημήτρη, έχεις τις καλύτερες παραμάνες!  :Big Grin:  Καλή τύχη και στα λουγαράκια και στα καρδερινάκια!

----------


## Nenkeren

> περισσοτερο απο οσο ειδες το μεσημερι Φιλιππε !


Τότε πρέπει αν αγχώνομαι μην πάθει τιποτα απο το πολυ φαι........

----------


## Nenkeren

Τα καρδερινάκια μου γευμάτισαν circium δώρο του Jk φυσικα....  :winky:  Στην δευτερη φώτο τον στραβωσα με το φλάσ πρέπει να έφαγα βρισίδι αλλα ήθελα να φαίνεται οτι έχει πιάσει το αγκάθι σαν παπαγάλος χαχαχα!

----------


## Nenkeren

Και τα μικρα που είναι στις κανάρες για το φωτορεπορταζ...

----------


## ndlns

Σαν να μεγαλώσανε πολύ αυτά! Μπράβο, αντε και στο κλαρί γρήγορα! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

> Σαν να μεγαλώσανε πολύ αυτά! Μπράβο, αντε και στο κλαρί γρήγορα!


Όταν πιάνουν δουλειά οι κανάρες τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα χρόνου!  :Big Grin:

----------


## peris

Μια χαρά μεγαλώνουν Φίλιππε όλα καλά σύντομα στο κλαρί να τα δεις  το μικρούλι πίσω πίσω από τα μεγάλα είναι όλα τα λεφτά !!!!

----------


## Nenkeren

Η τριαδούλα μου πάει μια χαρά θα μπούν και τα δαχτυλίδια σύντομα ελπίζω να περάσουμε και αυτό το εμπόδιο με επιτυχια.





Στα λουγαράκια τώρα βρήκα το μονάδικο ζωντανό αυγό στον πάτο σπασμένο και είχα την ατυχία να είναι πολύ σύντομο το διάστημα που συναίβει αυτό και ο νεοσσός ήταν ακόμη ζωντανός...  :sad:  Τα μικρά στις κανάρες απροβλημάτιστα και μάλλο ετοιμάζομαι για νέο κύκλο ψαρέματος παρ΄ότι έχω δύο έτοιμες φωλιές-δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι οτι θα κάνουν αυτό που πρέπει.

Καλημέρα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλημερα και σε σενα Φιλιππε 
Να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρουλια
Και υπομονη ολα θα φτιαξουν!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

να και το λουγαρακι (το σκουρο ) του Φιλιππα ζωηροτατο διπλα στο θετο αδερφακι του 




εδω η θετη μανουλα καθως τα προσεχει 



και το καρδερινακι του στην γκρι θηλυκια μου , φουλ στο φαι 



να θυμισω οτι τρωνε την γνωστη κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη φουλ σε σπανακι , αρακα και πελτε ντοματας ( ειχε τυχει να ναι και ο Φιλιππας οταν εκανα την τελευταια παρτιδα πριν καμποσες μερες )

----------


## Nenkeren

Ο καιρός την έκανε πάλι την καλη πάλι,2 θηλυκά μου φουσκώσαν και ένα αρσενικό,έβαλα esb και βλέπουμε αύριο πως θα πάνε,δεν αντέχω άλλο με τον κωλοκαιρο αμαν!
Κατα τ'αλλα όλα κυλούν ομαλα δεν είχα αυγο σήμερα,και εδώ μια φώτο απο το τάισμα των καρδερινοκάναρων του Γιάννη :



Αυτό που ταίζω στο στιγμιότυπο είναι το πιο αδύναμο απο τα 2 οπότε καταλαβαίνετε οτι το πιο δυνατο έχει ήδη ταιστει και είναι καλά.Κάθε ώρα που περνάει και είναι ζωντανά ζητώντας μου φαγητό είναι καλό σημάδι για το μέλλον τους.Εδώ ταίζω την κρέμα serinus για ιθαγενή και έχω διαλύσει και almora στο νερο που φτιάχνω το μείγμα.

Το πιο δυνατό απο τα 2 δείχνει να έχει μαύρη τελεία , να κάνω το ίδιο που είχα κάνει και για τα καρδερινάκια που ήταν στις καναρες?Δηλαδη ριγανέλαιο και ζωμό απο ταραξακο?

----------


## jk21

Ναι Φιλιππε αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου αλλα να εχεις το οκ και του Γιαννη που ειναι δικα του τα πουλακια 


Για τα θηλυκα που λες , μηπως παιζει να ερχεται αυριο αυγο; φουσκωνουν λιγο την προηγουμενη μερα , ειδικα οσο σουρουπωνει .Δες αν πηγαινουν στο σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## Nenkeren

Οχι δεν είναι στις μέρες τους....κοιμουνται.....Και τώρα φουσκώνει και το αρσενικό απο το ζευγάρι με τα μικρα,να βάλω esb εκει η θα έχουν πρόβλημα οι νεοσσοί?

----------


## jk21

τα πιανεις , βγαζεις κοιλια και ετσι κι αλλιως δινεις baytril και esb3 στο στομα σε δοσολογια που εχεις και απο τις φωτο θα δουμε για αυριο . Οσα σιγουρα δεν εχουν σχεση με φωλιες και αυγα , μπαινουν στη ζεστη ! 

Το πιθανοτερο ειναι για να σου γινει μαζικα , οτι κατι τα πειραξε απο αυτα που φαγανε σημερα και ειναι κατι που εχουν φαει και στα δυο κλουβια  .Κατι διαφορετικο μπορει να ειναι μονο ενας επιθετικος ιος που ομως δεν μπορω να γνωριζω . Με δεδομενο οτι τροφη ειχανε σε επαρκεια οπως μου πες στο τηλ , δεν γινεται να ανεβασαν ολα μαζι ταυτοχρονα κοκκιδια τοσο ευκολα , παρολα αυτα δωσε και esb3

----------


## IscarioTis

Υπομονη απο αυριο απογευμα φτιαχνει ο καιρος ειπανε...
Θα εχουμε καρδερινκια ταισμενα στο χερι? Ο.Ο

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Καρδερινοκαναρα ειναι τα μικρα  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

:Ο τοσο το καλυτερο : D

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Δυστυχώς πριν λίγο έφυγε το ένα καρδερινοκάναρο,το πιο αδύναμο απο τα 2  :sad:  παρα τις προσπάθειες μου,το άλλο δείχνει να είναι καλα αλλα και πάλι δεν ζητάει τόσο έντονα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατι.

Τα πουλιά που μου τούμπαραν χθές γυρίσαν σήμερα μετα απο καθοδήγηση του Δημήτρη,εκτος τη φαρμακευτική σήμερα μπήκαν έξτρα λιπαροί σπόροι στις ταίστρες (νιζερ-κανναβούρι) και τα πουλια δείχνουν καλύτερα,ουφφ...πονοκέφαλος με 'πιασε χθες ήμουν να σκάσω!

Επειδή η λουγαρίνα κλώσαγε πεισματικά το ένα νεκρό αυγό αποφάσισα χθές και τις έβαλα τα ψαρεμένα αυγά που ειχα στην άκρη καθώς έχει περάσει πολύς καιρός και ήταν θα πήγαιναν χαμένα και τα κλωσσάει κανονικα,την κίνηση αυτή την έκανα γιατι μια κανάρα μου ξεκίνησε φωλιά οπότε όταν αποφασίσει να σηκωθεί η λουγαρινα σε κανα 4ημερο όπως υπολογίζω θα είναι έτοιμη η κανάρα να τα δεχθει.

Μπήκαν απο χθές τ απόγευμα τα δαχτυλίδια στα καρδερινάκια στο ζευγάρι με τους κανονικους γονεις (3αδα) και χθές ταίστηκαν κανονικά χωρίς πρόβληματα και σήμερα επίσης οπότε πιστεύω το περάσαμε και το τελευταίο checkpoint του αγχους,

Τα μικρά στις κανάρες συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτα σε κανα δυο μέρες θα είναι στο κλαρι και θα γίνεται ο κακός χαμός μέσα στην 60αρα την ζευγαρώσρα με 11 καρδερινάκια χαχαχαα καλό κουράγιο,συνεχίζω και βοηθάω στο τάισμα τα μικρά παρότι τα βρίσκω ταισμενα μερικές φορες,καποιες άλλες δεν είναι και είναι κάτω απο τα υπόλοιπα το καλό είναι όμως οτι σφύζουν απο  υγεία κι ας μην έχουν εκρηκτική ανάπτυξη.

Επίσης δίνω το ένα ζευγάρι με τα λουγαράκια μου άν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για ανταλλαγή με τροφη γιατι δεν έχω χώρο και δεν τους έχω δώσει τόση σημασία να τα σπρώξω σε αναπαραγωγή.Είναι ένα αρσενικό του 14 απο Βέλγιο και ένα θηλυκο του 16 ελληνικο και τα δυο με δαχτυλιδια κλειστα το αρσενικο έχει 2.3 mm και το θηλυκο 2.5mm.

----------


## IscarioTis

Πωω λυπαμαι πολυ Φιλιππε ελπιζω να πανε καλα τα αλλα μικρουλια.
Ευτυχως παλι καλα με τα πουλακια γιατι με εκανες καρδιακο να σου πω την αληθεια

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Πλέον είναι δεδομένο οτι έχουμε αποδοχή των δαχτυλιδιών και όλα κυλούν ομαλά σ αυτό το ζευγαράκι ευτυχώς!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα Φίλιππε. Σύντομα να ξεπεταχτούν και να ετοιμάσουν επόμενη πεντάδα, χαχαχα!  :Big Grin:  Άξιοι γονείς!

----------


## jk21

Χτες το βραδυ που επεστρεψα (ημουν εκτος Αθηνας ) και σημερα το πρωι , τοσο το καρδερινακι του Φιλιππα στη γκρι καναρα οσο και το λουγαρακι στην κιτρινη , ηταν μια χαρα !!!

----------


## Nenkeren

Την πέτυχα την ώρα που τάιζε και έτρεξα να βγάλω φώτο,δεν ήταν κακό το αποτέλεσμα.





Τα υπόλοιπα πάνε καλά και περιμένω σύντομα αυγά απο δύο ζευγάρια και σήμερα αύριο κλαρώνουν και τα πουλάκια στις κανάρες.

----------


## IscarioTis

Παντως σε κοιταει καπως δεν ξερω αμα το καταλαβες φιλιππε 
Με το καλο στο κλαρι

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Γυρισα πριν λιγο Αθηνα και βρηκα μια καλη και μια κακη εξελιξη ....

αρχιζω απο την κακη . Βρηκα το λουγαρακι του Φιλιππα εκτος φωλιας νεκρο 



μαζι και δυο απο τα 3 αυγα της καναρας που ηταν ενσπορα αλλα δεν ανοιξανε (τα ανοιξανε μαλλον τα πουλια )




Δειχνει να πεθανε απο χθες . Η αληθεια ειναι οτι σημερα το καναρινακι που μεγαλωνε μαζι του , εδειχνε αρκετα μεγαλυτερο του , οπως θα δουμε αργοτερα στο θεμα της αναπαραγωγης των καναρινιων μου 


Ομως το καρδερινακι στην γκρι καναρα μεγαλωνει ευτυχως μια χαρα !!!

----------


## Nenkeren

Όλα πάνε καλά τα μικρά στις κανάρες κάνουν τις πρώτες τους βόλτες,τα καρδερινάκια στο ζευγάρι με τις καρδερινες μεγαλώνουν επίσης και ψάρεψα 2 αυγά απο ένα ζευγάρι και περιμένω απο ένα ακόμη να κάνει προχωρήσει σε κανονικη γέννα.Το καρδερινοκάναρο είναι υγιές και μεγαλώνει κανονικότατα αλλα έχει κάποιες επιπλοκές που θα τις γράψω στο αντίστοιχο θέμα!Καλημέρα!

----------


## jk21

και το καρδερινακι σου στην καναρα μου μπουκωνεται με σταθερη ευλαβεια !!!

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλά αυτό έχει βάλει και λιπος!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Φίλιππε με το καλό στο κλαρί και τα καρδερινάκια! Δημήτρη έχει σκάσει στο φαγητό αυτό!  :Big Grin:

----------


## IscarioTis

Μετα το φαγητο
Ε παει ενας υπνακος χαλαρα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και σκεφτομασταν στην αρχη αν τα βαλουμε τα αυγα  στην αλλη ή σε αυτη την καναρα  .... αποδειχθηκε και αυτη πολυ καλη μανουλα !!!

----------


## Nenkeren

Παιδια καλημερα,ελειπα 4ημερο ωρα για ενημερωση.ολα τα μικρα στις καναρες ειναι στο κλαρι.

Ειχαμε ταισμα με ταραξακο σημερα και δεν εμεινε τιποτα!

Επισης τα μικρα στις καρδερινες μου εκαναν την πρωτη τους βολτα.

Τα λουγαρα ετοιμαζουν φωλια και βρηκα αρκετα σπασμενα αυγα οταν επεστρεψα σε δυο ζευγαρια καρδερινες στον πατο.αυτη τη φορα τ αφησα να δω τι θα κανουν και ειδα,τωρα σαν κινηση θα βαλω κι αλλες φωλιες με περισσοτερη καλυψη να δω αν θ αλλαξει κατι.

Επισης το καρδερινοκαναρο ειναι μια χαρα και νεγαλωνει γρηγορα.

Καλημερα!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρουλια!με το καλο!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο, μεγάλωσαν μια χαρά τα μικρούλια! Το ψάρεμα δεν βλέπω να το γλιτώνεις... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Μπράβο και πάλι Φίλιππε να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρούλια και να τα προσφέρεις ωραία μπουκετα ταραξάκου πολύ ωραίες φώτο !!!

----------


## George.72

Μπράβο Φίλιππε, να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Φίλιππε σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι και να πάνε όλα καλά. Χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα!  :Big Grin:  Πραγματικά οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι υπέροχες.

----------


## Nenkeren

Χωρις δικαιολογίες για την απουσία μου προχορώ σε φωτογραφικό υλικό και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά στο σαιτ και στην ενασχόληση με τα birdies!
Eίμαστε σε φάση πτερόρροιας και το μενού έχει εναλλάξ μερα παρα μερα καλομποκι-αυγο το κλασσικό μας μείγμα απο σπόρια και πρασινάδες όποτε μπορώ φυσικά που αυτή την περιόδο περιορίζεται σε γλυστρίδα που φέρνω απο το χωρίο !



Και ξεκινάει η επίθεση!!





Φυσικά και οι κανάρες μου απολαμβάνουν τις πολυτέλειες των καρδερίνων με πρώτη πρώτη του Δημήτρη να τιμάει τη γλυστρίδα!



Πολύχρωμο μπουκέτο απο καναρούλες!!



Και εδώ έχουμε το καρδερινοκάναρο του Γιάννη με ένα καρδερινάκι δικό μου που τάισα στο χέρι!



Να προσθέσω επίσης οτι το μπάνιο υπάρχει σε καθημερινή βάση και εδώ και πολύ καιρο δεν λείπει η πρασινάδα για  πάνω απο 4-5 μέρες και δεν είχα ούτε μια απώλεια όπως επίσης καθόλου διάρροιες!
Οι γεννήτορές μου είναι και αυτοι όλοι μαζί στις κλούβες απλώς δεν πρόλαβα να βγάλω άλλες φώτο σήμερα θα ενημερώσω με τα υπόλοιπα αύριο.
Ελπίζω να περνάτε καλά όσοι είστε διακοπές και καλό κουράγιο όσοι επιστρέψατε,καλώς σας ξαναβρήκα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

τελικα το πετυχαμε απο οτι καταλαβα ε; δεσποινιδα !

το καρδερινακι που μεγαλωσε η καναρα μου ειναι με αυτα;  απο πτεροροια βλεπω εισαι στο κορυφωμα της στα μικρα !!!

----------


## Nenkeren

> τελικα το πετυχαμε απο οτι καταλαβα ε; δεσποινιδα !
> 
> το καρδερινακι που μεγαλωσε η καναρα μου ειναι με αυτα;  απο πτεροροια βλεπω εισαι στο κορυφωμα της στα μικρα !!!


Ναι ναι μαζι με τα υπόλοιπα είναι και το καρδερινακι,και το καναρινακι ακόμη για θυληκο το βλεπω είδωμεν....Να ανησυχώ γι αυτά που είναι σαν μαδημένα κοτόπουλα??Ο jonhrider μου λέει τέτοια απώλεια πτερώματος δεν έχει ξαναδεί...Εμένα απο την άλλη δεν μ ανησυχεί καθώς βλέπω οτι βγαίνουν πολλά καινούργια οπότε το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό.Απο ορεξη τα πουλάκια άλλο τιποτα πάντως εκτος αυτής της εμφάνισης δεν μου δείχνουν κάτι άλλο περίεργο.

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλα ετσι εχω δει συχνα σε πτεροροιες πιο σπανια δικα μου αλλα αλλων , ναι  εχω δει  


Μικρα δεν μου εχει τυχει (εχω δει ομως ταλαιπωρημενα φρεσκοκλαρισμενα σε φωτο εδω και αλλου )  αλλα δεν εκτρεφω και χρονια , ουτε ειχα ολα αυτα τα χρονια τοσα μικρα για να εχω στατιστικο συμπερασμα στα δικα μου πουλια  , ενω  περυσι τα χαρισα οπου ηταν να δωσω , σχετικα νωρις και δεν τα ειδα εν μεσω πτεροροιας τα περισσοτερα καν

Αυριο μαλλον θα ειμαι Αθηνα και θα δω τα δικα μου , τα οποια πριν λιγες μερες αφησα σε καλη κατασταση 


Αν στην ετοιμη αυγοτροφη που (νομιζω ) δινεις , προσθετες ακομα περισσοτερο αυγο και ενισχυες το μιγμα με κανναβουρακι  , πιστευω ολα θα πανε καλα σιγα σιγα , με την γλυστριδιτσα και αλλα καλουδια επισης  

Αν μαλιστα δοκιμαζες την κρεμωδ σκετη ή τριμμενη με ετοιμη  θα ημουν ακομα πιο σιγουρος


* αν τα εχεις δαχτυλιδωσει και μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις αυτο που μεγαλωσε η καναρα μου αφου ειναι αδαχτυλιδωτο , βαλτο μια φωτο να δουμε αν διαφερει καθολου ή αν ειναι σε ιδια κατασταση . Μεγαλωσε παντως με μιγμα καναρινισιο απλα ενισχυμενο σε κανναβουρι κυριως

----------


## Nenkeren

Οκ  θα το κάνω αυτο,δεν δινω καθολου αγοραστη αυγοτροφη εδω και κανα τριμηνο μονο αυγουλακι δεν ειχα χρονο/διαθεση να φτιαξω δικη μου οποτε καταλαβαινεις,δεν ειναι όλα τα πουλακια ετσι πάντως τα έχω σε δυο κλουβες των 7-8 πουλιών η καθε μια και τα πουλιά με αυτο το θεματάκι ειναι τα πάνω που απο αυτα 2-3 δεν έχουν τοσο εντονη πτερορροια.Στα κάτω που ειναι και το αδαχτυλιδωτο δεν εμφανίζεται το φαινομενο αντε σε 1-2 αλλα και παλι οχι εντονα.Και σε διατροφη και Lifestyle ειναι πανομοιότυπα και στις δυο κλούβες.

----------


## jk21

Αυγο να δινεις καθε μερα πια , αν και σε βλεπω αν εισαι χαλαρος να ερχεσαι απανω να φτιαχνουμε κρεμωδη ( ή να πιουμε καφεδακι και να σου δωσω μεχρι να φτιαξεις , που εχω καταψυξη ) 


Οι εμπειροι στις καρδερινες ισως να ξερουν αν ο ηλιος οδηγει σε πιο αποτομη ή πιο αργη πτεροροια ...  το οτι η πανω κλουβα δειχνει να εχει το θεμα  , ισως να δειχνει οτι το φως επηρεαζει (υποθετω ειναι η πιο φωτεινη )  ομως η προσθηκη πρωτεινης θα βελτιωσει την κατασταση .Σαν να θυμαμαι οτι εδινες και περλες και κεινες νομιζω εχουν μονο 16 με 17 % και κανουν αναγκαια και τη συχνη χρηση αυγου

----------


## Nenkeren

Δεν τα δινω αυτα πλεον καθολου Δημητρη,τιποτα....Ναι τα πάνω σιγουρα τα χτυπάει πιο πολύ ο ήλιος πάντως.Δές το προγραμμά σου και πές μου να έρθω!!Οπότε ξεκινάμε καθημερινά αυγό τωρα εγινε!

----------


## amastro

Έτσι ακριβώς βρήκα και τα δικά μου γιαβράκια όταν επέστρεψα, σαν μαδημένα κοτόπουλα.
Ενώ πέρσι ήταν μια χαρά παρόλο που είχαν μπει πάλι σε πτερόρροια.
Αύριο θα βγάλω φωτό από την εξάδα.

----------


## ninos

Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να έχουν χάσει τόσο πτερωμα. Ελάχιστα πούπουλα χάνουν στην πρώτη πτερορροια. Μήπως τσακώνονται ?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και αυτο παιζει .... αλλα θα περιμενα Στελιο περισσοτερο προβλημα στην πλατη και οχι απο κατω ή στις ουρες


Εγω σημερα ειμαι Αθηνα και τα βρηκα ευτυχως σε αρκετα καλη κατασταση . Αυριο ισως βγαλω μια φωτο να τα δουμε

----------


## jk21

*Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2017 ποστ 192*




Ενα απο τα 4 . Στο θεμα μου φαινονται και τα αλλα  .Τρια απο αυτα πρωτα ο Θεος θα μεταφερθουν στον Φιλιππα ή οπου εκεινος θελησει , καποιο ισως απο αυτα , αν κλεισει πρωτα τα ζευγαρια του

----------


## Nenkeren

Σημερα το μενου έχει αυγοτροφη με απ'ολα αλλα πολυ απ'ολα ομως δια χειρος jk και γινεται πανικοςςςς!

----------


## jk21

η συνταγη ποστ 65

*Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*

----------


## Nenkeren

Συνεχιζουμε δυναμικα με την "πανικος" αυγοτροφη απο την οποία παίρνω την καθημερινή χαρά να βλέπω ταίστρες να αδειάζουν και τα πουλάκια να έχουν ποιο γρήγορη εξέλιξη φτερώματος και πολύ όμορφα βαθυ πορτοκαλι πουπουλάκια να βγαίνουν στα πρόσωπα τους  :winky: !Στο ακριβώς πάνω πόστ έχει ο JK τη συνταγη,αυτή τη φορά φτιάξαμε αρκετη για να τρωω κι εγω με τους δικούς μου!! 

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λεμε αυτη τη περίοδο το μενου έχει αναλυτικα:
Καθημερινά μεχρι το τέλος της πτερόρροιας την αυγοτροφουλα μας,καλαμπόκι-πιπερια φλωρινης-γλυστριδα αυτα μπαίνουν εναλλάξ καθε μερα και κάποιες μέρες υπάρχει και κενό σε κάποιο απο αυτά τυχαία.Το μείγμα με τα σπόρια μου κλασσικά ειναι συσκευασμένο αν και προκειται κι αυτό ν αλλάξει οταν τελειώσει το υπάρχων σακι.
Μπάνιο μπαίνει σε καθημερινή βάση και το νερο αλλάζει σε καθημερινη βάση επίσης.

Για την πιπεριά φλωρίνης με "δασκάλεψε" στο γνωστό μπαούλο του ο jonhrider...

Καλο βράδυ σε όλους!

Πρωινή ετοιμασία!



Μυστικός/νειστικός δείπνος!!



Ελα μπαμπα τελειώσαμε.....

----------


## Nenkeren

Ενα βιντεακι που βρηκα,δεν ήξερα καν οτι υπάρχει νομιζα οτι η συγκεκριμένη γεννα προχώρησε χωρις να την εχω απαθανατισει σε βιντεο αλλα βγήκα λάθος,αυριο και βίντεο με την καρδερίνα αυτή να τα ταίζει απλως είναι μεγάλο και θα το βάλω να ανέβει το βράδυ οταν δεν θα χρησιμοποιει κανεις το ιντερνετ.

Βάζοντας δάχτυλο.................

----------


## jk21

καλα δεν ειχε βαλει νημα σχεδον καθολου στη φωλια η ατιμη ;  ::

----------


## Nenkeren

Τιποτα πανω στην τσοχα γέννησε...αντε βγαλε ακρη!

----------


## Nenkeren

Ετοιμη νεα παρτιδα αυγοτροφης καθως και το εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας a.k.a λουτεινης!!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Αυτααα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

So simple !!  για να το κανει ο καθενας !

----------


## Nenkeren

Αυγοτροφουλα που εφτιαξα πριν μια βδομαδα,απο το πλανο λειπουν το μελι και η βανιλια,καθως και απο τη κλασσικη συνταγη λειπουν ο αρακας η κολοκυθα και η γλιστριδα.Τα σε σκονη ειναι απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια Kale,spirulina και moringa.Τα αποξηραμενα στα βαζα ειναι ταραξακος και εχινακεια.Φουλ λουτεινη ολο το χρονο , δεν νομιζω να κανει κακο ισα ισα με το αρθρο που ανεβασε ο Δημητρης θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη γιατι εχουμε πλεονεκτηματα περισσοτερα απο αυτα μιας ωραιας μασκας.

----------


## Nenkeren

Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο καποια πουλακια για να δειτε λιγο την εξελιξη τους,τα τρια απο αυτα τα ειχα μεσα στο σπιτι λογω ασθενειας αλλα πλεον ξεπερασαν τον κινδυνο και αφου τα πιανω στο χερι για φαρμακο ειπα να βγαλω και μερικες φωτο!

----------


## amastro

Η τελευταία κοπελιά μ' αρέσει πολύ.
Καλή ανάρρωση στα πουλάκια Φίλιππε.

----------


## Nenkeren

Και τα εγγονια μου που μου εδωσε ο Δημητρης πανε μια χαρα και ειναι πλεον στην κλουνα με τα υπολοιπα.βγηκαν για ενα κοψιμο νυχιων και φωτοραφηση




Δημητρη δες το δευτερο τα ασπρα φτερακια στη μασκα,τωρα τα παρατηρησα κι εγω.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Φιλιππε πολλα για ασιανισμο δεν ξερω , για να σου πω οτι κατι σημαινουν αλλα καλα να ειναι τα πουλακια να ζευγαρωσουν και να κανουν παιδακια και ειτε ειναι ερυθρα ειτε ερυθρολευκα το μελλον ευχομαι να δειξει το αποτελεσμα που θες εκει κατω στον ερυθρολευκο Πειραια   :Happy:   Ουτε εγω τα ειχα προσεξει .Παντως και ο πιτσιρικας εχει πλαγιως κατω απ το ραμφος ενα ασπρακι αλλα εχει περιοριστει μου φαινεται τωρα που ντυθηκε .Αυτα βεβαια ειναι ντυμενα απο καιρο , οποτε τα παιδια που ξερουν θα σου πουνε αν εχουν καποια συγκεκριμενη σημασια

----------

